# Best shore fishing in Northeast Ohio???



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Could someone please tell me where some of the best shore fishing is? For anything,really! I have an Ugly Stick pole. So probably nothing like a 50lb fish would be something it could handle,lol! Yellow Perch,Walleye or whatever native fish are up there would be great under 20 lbs. Looking to fish off the banks of a river or lake. Ashtabula area would be good, butI am open to anywhere near the surrounding areas. Thanks!! :F


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

If you're going to be in Bula, Erie and Mosquito Lake might be your best options. Sent you a PM with suggestions.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ashtabula river is great steelhead fishing


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Conneaut creek would be a good bet. I was there on Mothers day and took a walk down to the creek off Spring St. The steelhead are done for the spring season, but now is the time to find some really good small mouth fishing. I saw two different small mouth sitting on beds just inches from the bank. It's not all that great for eating, but you can't beat the fight. If you do catch some females, I hope you let them go. They are very easy to catch when bedding and catch and release is a good practice for these fish.


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Hi Again, what kind of fish is good eating where I will be in Austinburg, as in the Grand River? Or actually any nearby lake for that matter. I had Walleye for the first time at a restaurant near Cleveland and it was EXCELLENT! I will never forget it! They roasted it in a buerre blanc sauce, and I am a fairly good cook, so I know how to whip up a great fish! Any suggestions on a hot spot for good eating fish??


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Is the Ashtabula good for steelhead in August??


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hitch a ride up on Erie and you could have some eye's and possibly Perch too. Doesn't get no better than that!! Always someone(s) here going to Erie. About then, I hope to be making my bi-monthly(or more) trips. Good luck to you and welcome to the great state of OHIO!!


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Hi Snake, thanks for the reply! Lake Erie sounds eally fun and maybe if someone is heading out to the lake while I am in Austinburg, I could hitch a ride! That would be really cool! Am looking forward to seeing Ohio again!! :T


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Mosquito Creek Lake is safe and has a nice bait shop with boat rentals. Decent parking and open walkways to fish from.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

just let me know when you're in town and we'll see what we can do. How's that. Whether it be Berlin, Mosquito, Milton or even ERIE. we can get a trip together. Let me know. What time frame again are we talking? I only work 4 days a week and even that may go down as far as a layoff,. so I'm certain we can work it out. Take care now........................................Snake
'


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Hi Snake, I will be in Austinburg from Wed-July 28-Aug 11. I think it would be great to get a trip together as I have never fished anywhere in Ohio. I am sending a freind a couple of poles so I don't have to carry them on the plane (weapons of mass destruction,LOL!) Cheaper to send them UPS than to count them as a second bag. Let's stay in touch as my trip time gets closer. The weekdays are looking good for me as the first weekend I am there a freind of mine is visiting me and the next weekend I am going to Vintage Ohio (wine festival) and the Ohio State fair. Yeah, got alot on my plate, but WILL make time to fish! Thanks again! take care!


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

I will also say, Ohio has some of the coolest people I have EVER met! )I gotta say this,California sucks! hehe, been here all my life, I know! Can't wait to get outta here!


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

You may also want to try the marina area at geneva-on-the-lake. There is a steelhead creek to the east,though you probably will be too early. I've heard of folks catching fish in the marina itself, but for my money take a walk out to the lighthouse and try for some bass around the rocks. I've hauled in some nice ones - always make it a point to wet a line there when i'm in the area...


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for giving me all this info on fishing in Ohio! If I can catch a Walleye, Saugeye, or wahtever I won't find in California, that's what I want! We have the Bass here which if I caught in Ohio, I won't complain! But it's like trying the regional cuisine instead of going to a chain restaurant that you would find anywhere. I sent a freind of mine two poles a few days ago to hold for me. An Ugly stick and my heavier duty pole. If anyone's going fishing while I am in Austinburg and you don't mind another body coming along, please let me know I can easily help with gas, bait,etc !!


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

You could try the grand river and Pymatuning on Ohio Pa line.


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a quick note if you do fish Pymatuning "do not keep and eat any of the fish at this time. PA treated some park areas with weed and bug killer just before a heavy rain. There are warnins not to eat any of the fish for awhile, not sure how long. There was an article on the Youngstown newspaper, you might find it online.


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Irishjim said:


> Just a quick note if you do fish Pymatuning "do not keep and eat any of the fish at this time. PA treated some park areas with weed and bug killer just before a heavy rain. There are warnins not to eat any of the fish for awhile, not sure how long. There was an article on the Youngstown newspaper, you might find it online.


Is it OK to eat any fish I may catch near Austinburg on the Grand River? Not sure if I will catch anything there where the house is, but going to give it a shot!


----------



## skydancing8 (May 23, 2010)

Bobinstow90 said:


> If you're going to be in Bula, Erie and Mosquito Lake might be your best options. Sent you a PM with suggestions.


Could you send me this PM too? I want to start finding some better spots other than fishing off the pier in fairport for perch.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Pymatuning on the causeway underneath the overpass. Get there around 6-7 in the evening and stay until the early morning. Hang a lantern off the bridge and throw curly tale jigs or minnows/bobbers. You should catch all the crappie you can handle. And during the summer, if the weather is just right you can catch walleye there as well.


----------



## NiceBass66 (May 12, 2010)

Hi Fisherman, thanks for the tip! I just may try fishing under that bridge. Have a great week! Carrie


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Your welcome and good luck! Just be careful there are a lot of snags on the bottom from when they built the bridge. I have actually reeled in gnarled pieces of steel re-bar.


----------

